#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  kracht van gaffa

## Mark-LED

tja, bij gebrek aan tey-rips of een ander soort van bevestiging, dan maar gaffa. Ik was het er zelf niet echt mee eens, mede omdat het een multikabel was, en er ook mensen onderdoor liepen maar helaas had ik niet het laatste woord. Zie foto maar:





(de multi leg ik tegenwoordig gewoon op de vloer, lading gaffa eroverheen en klaar)

(mogelijk dat de foto's het soms niet doen, dit wordt dan zo snel mogelijk verholpen, mijn servertje doet niet meer zo aardig tegenwoordig)

----------


## MJ

doe het toch boven langs
twee haken in het hout boren... 

onder langs geeft probelem met de deur
en men kan er over struikelen 

buiten is het koud binnen warm bril beslaat je ziet nix en na binnen komst struikel je over die slang bij de deur....

----------


## moderator

ja, boor jij ff een gat op locatie...in je eigen voorhoofd zeker!

----------


## LJ Tom

uitbater van die tent zal content zijn ja :s

----------


## Dj Jasper

Ligt er al een kabel daar op de grond, dat grijze lijntje, of zie ik dat verkeerd?

----------


## MJ

> citaat:ja, boor jij ff een gat op locatie...in je eigen voorhoofd zeker!



pardon?

dikke kabel met gaffa is geen oplossing

over de vloer bij een deur(nooduitgang) ook niet
daar is de brandweer niet blij mee 

kom maar eens met een oplossing

als de de haken (natuurlijk in overleg) een beetje mooi en stevig maakt kunnen ze nog voor andere keren gebruikt worden

----------


## loesje

Hallo,

Even een vraagje, welk kroegje is dit, herken het ergens van?

loes

----------


## DJ.T

Sorry hoor, maar ik heb nog nooit ergens gaten in gebeurd op locatie (althans niet in spullen die niet van mij waren). Hoe veel haken heb jij inmiddels her en der achtergelaten?
Heb eigenlijk ook niet zo vaak haken bij me, jij wel?
Op de vloer tapen of een kabelmat eroverheen werkt tot nog toe perfect.

----------


## loesje

Heb wel eens gezien dat als de multi of een bos kabels op de grond voor de deur lagen dat er ook een lichtslang bij getaped was. Is misschien ook wel een oplossing, het is dan in iedergeval goed te zien. Des te meer om over te struikelen, maar ja. 

loes

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Anders hak je ff een paar flinke gaten in de muur, kan je de boel netjes achter de spauwmuur langstrekken. Kunnen de gaten in de toekomst ook gebruikt worden door anderen...
Jij ben zeker niet meer op veel lokaties welkom, of wel?

In dit geval was inderdaad over de vloer met een rubber matje de beste oplossing geweest denk ik...

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MJ_
> 
> onder langs geeft probelem met de deur
> en men kan er over struikelen



Problemen met de deur? Nee, ligt er zeker een meter vanaf.
Struikelen? Ook niet, het is altijd druk dus je schuifelt toch stukje voor stukje naar buiten en dan voel je het wel. Bovendien zie je wel een streep grijze gaffa liggen. Er is nog nooit iemand over gestruikeld.





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj Jasper_
> 
> Ligt er al een kabel daar op de grond, dat grijze lijntje, of zie ik dat verkeerd?



Daar ligt de speakon kabel van de sub en top rechts, ingetaped en al.





> citaat:_Geplaatst door loesje_
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> Even een vraagje, welk kroegje is dit, herken het ergens van?
> 
> loes



Dit is in Proeflokaal Belgie te Almelo, zie ook www.proeflokaalbelgie.nl





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Daan Hoffmans_
> 
> Anders hak je ff een paar flinke gaten in de muur, kan je de boel netjes achter de spauwmuur langstrekken. Kunnen de gaten in de toekomst ook gebruikt worden door anderen...



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Of we maken een soort van greppel, waar sowieso 3 geluids-multi's doorheen passen. Licht maken we uiteraard een apparte greppel voor. Dwars door de nieuwe vloer, want ja dat kan altijd hergebruikt worden.  :Big Grin: 

Helaas, ik laat geen haken achter tijdens m'n klussen, opbouwen met wat je zelf hebt, desnoods 2 statieven neerzetten en daar de kabel overspannen. Maar absoluut geen haakjes. Bovendien, welke haakjes had je in gedachten? Normale haakjes waar men schilderijen mee vastmaakt? Hou er rekening mee, dit is een multi met 24 xlr kabels. Vrij dikke kabel dus.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat:Of we maken een soort van greppel, waar sowieso 3 geluids-multi's doorheen passen. Licht maken we uiteraard een apparte greppel voor. Dwars door de nieuwe vloer, want ja dat kan altijd hergebruikt worden.



Bar weinig partycentra die zo slim geweest zijn tijdens de bouw... Al ben ik het wel een keer tegen gekomen (Hart van Holland was dat volgens mij...)

----------


## laserguy

bestond gaffa ook niet in ZWART? Zou een stuk minder opvallen op die deurstijl want dit grijs is echt wel schreeuwerig

----------


## cobi

Je kan ook proberen gewoon netjes te tapen

Ik plak regelmatig kabels over een duur omdat het soms niet anders kan (deur gaat soms naar binnen open). Als je gewoon netjes tapes hoeft dit helemaal niet lelijk te zijn.

----------


## MJ

@ cobi 
tapen is dus niet de oplossing ook niet als je het netjes teept het gaat hier om veiligheid niet of het er mooi uit ziet. (tuurlijk ook wel een beetje) 

@dj t 
zoals ik al zei boor gaten in overleg als je het uitlegd waarom en dat het handig is lijkt het mij geen probleem

@ dj mark 
als het zo druk is dat ieder schuifelt kun je de streep grijze( gebruik dan wit of geel!) gaffa niet zien. Je creeerd zo een 2 cm hoge vaste onzichtbare drempel bij een uitgang. 
als er paniek uit breekt en het is donker dan kan men daar over struikelen


tuurlijk had ik hele kleine ienemiene haakjes in gedachten
hoewel ik wel een aantal bruikbare haken in mijn auto heb liggen haal ik ze liever op kosten van de klant bij praxis of iets dergelijks 

statieven zou idd kunnen maar als het zo druk is dat men schuifelt is dat ook geen goed idee met die uitstekende poten

kabelmat zou ook kunnen maar dan moet je zekerzijn dat ie niet verschuift in de drukte

het beste in zo'n druk cafe is toch omhoog denk ik
laat gewoon een zijtrek zakken...


...en nou even niet zo cynisch regageren anders mag er wel een slotje op

----------


## JohnHa

Dj Mark,

Neem eens contact met ons op. Misschien kun je toch nog wat leren.
Ooit gehoord van een "matje"van een oud stuk balletvloer ?

Kunnen we gelijk eens over iets anders praten.

John. (TCA-Almelo)

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat:kabelmat zou ook kunnen maar dan moet je zekerzijn dat ie niet verschuift in de drukte



Dat kabelmatje tape je natuurlijk op zijn beurt weer vast... 2 of 3 streepjes wit erover, en het valt nog een beetje op ook.





> citaat:...en nou even niet zo cynisch regageren anders mag er wel een slotje op



Gelukkig hebben we hier moderators die dat bepalen...

----------


## elmer

idd mooi stukje kabelmat erover hoef je ook niet op de kabel te tapen want dat laat altijd lijm achter helemaal als het wat warm is geweest (ja ook Nichiban) en een kabelmatje is maar een kabelmatje he. Scheelt weer een multi schoonmaken!! Maar als er mooie haakjes hangen dan gaan we die mooie haakjes natuurlijk wel gebruiken he!

Groetjes,

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MJ_
> 
> tuurlijk had ik hele kleine ienemiene haakjes in gedachten
> hoewel ik wel een aantal bruikbare haken in mijn auto heb liggen haal ik ze liever op kosten van de klant bij praxis of iets dergelijks



ienemiene haakjes, en hoe wil jij daar een 2cm dikke multi aan vastmaken dan?  :Wink: 





> citaat:_Geplaatst door JohnHa_
> 
> Dj Mark,
> 
> Neem eens contact met ons op. Misschien kun je toch nog wat leren.
> Ooit gehoord van een "matje"van een oud stuk balletvloer ?
> 
> Kunnen we gelijk eens over iets anders praten.
> 
> John. (TCA-Almelo)



Ik zal morgen even mailen, nu geen tijd meer voor.

Oud stuk balletvloer heb ik werkelijk nog nooit van gehoord.

---

De een zegt in de lucht, de ander zegt op de grond. Best wel lastig om hier een juiste oplossing op te vinden [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## moderator

> citaat:...en nou even niet zo cynisch regageren anders mag er wel een slotje op



Met bijzonder veel plezier, want een onzinniger discussie behalve de kip-ei discussie kon ik me al niet voorstellen.

slot door mod

----------


## bertuss

gaffa power.
check deze
http://members.lycos.nl/boomermartij...enberg/020.jpg

----------


## tomv

die was z'n buizen voor tussen z'n subs en z'n toppen vergeten zeker [^]
Maar wat heeft dit met gaffa te maken[?][?][?]

----------


## luc2366

lekker [} :Smile: ] 2 topjes aan een Dap-laddertrusje sjorren

----------


## ronny

pff wat een geklungel, doe die foto maar weg voordat je mensen op ideeën brengt :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )]

mvg
ronny

----------


## rinus bakker

*2 bertuss*
je moet toch nog FF die 'sticky' bij dit forum lezen:

_"Zoals het onderwerp al zegt...van harte welkom in de In de HALL OF SHAME.
In de HALL OF SHAME is plaats voor je eigen blunders/bloobers, zaken waar je niet trots op bent."_
Of werkte je toen in Maagdenburg?

----------


## rinus bakker

*2 mod*
hij mag nu echt op slot!

----------


## LichtNichtje

Waar zijn de foto's?

----------


## bertuss

ow sorry.
niet gezien. dit is niet mijn blunder gelukkig

maar blijft natuurlijk compleet van de zotte als je dit ziet!

----------


## deurklink

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj Mark_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door MJ_
> ...



Dit is grappig allemaal bekenden op het forum! Ik had ergens anders al over wat je met gaffer kan doen al gemeld dat we een keer iemand alle stopcontacten hadden laten afplakken! En dat was bij weten deze mark! En als je niet weet wat er met dat oud stukje balletvloer bedoelt word  heb je niet veel geleerd op het Noordik met die tijd die je bij "de crew" zat. Die hebben we toch regelmatig gebruikt met optredens op het Noordik en dat kwam bij John (tca) vandaan! Ahhh het balletje is weer rond...

----------


## vasco

Dag Mark,

Speciaal voor jou: http://www.lorobv.nl/harlequin/ als voorbeeld.
Dit is voor een vaste vloer maar je hebt het dus ook op rollen voor het theater zodat het kan worden uitgerold als het nodig is. Ken je een rubber mat ([ :Embarrassment: )]) dat is zeg maar dit op rol van een aantal meter.

En dan verder maar dicht nu?  :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

MOD?
Nu maar VLOT
Deze zaak op SLOT.

----------


## moderator

Zoals zovaak na onzinnig geblaat,
komt mijn bezoek weer eens te laat.

Van mijn vriendin krijg ik op mn flikker als ik eerder kom,
van Rinus ook weer op mn kloten omdat ik te laat kom...

Ik wordt wel kerstman, die mag nog vaker komen

----------

